
German Savers Lose Faith in Banks, Stash Cash at Home - walterbell
http://www.wsj.com/articles/german-savers-lose-faith-in-banks-stash-cash-at-home-1472485225
======
wrong_variable
> Germany’s love of cash is driven largely by its anonymity. One legacy of the
> Nazis and East Germany’s Stasi secret police is a fear of government
> snooping, and many Germans are spooked by proposals of banning cash
> transactions that exceed €5,000.

> Ms. Metzger is a member of an activist group demanding the existence of cash
> be guaranteed in Germany’s constitution.

Its not technically impossible to create a electronic version of anon cash.

In fact its always possible to create tracked versions of fake cash. Its what
the FBI uses for catching drug dealers. With crpyto-currencies that would be
impossible.

Also cash has your DNA on it.

------
rumcajz
That's super interesting. Most of the money exists in form of virtual money
(i.e. a record in a database in your bank). Cash is much more rare.

Now, with people preferring cash to virtual money the price of the two may get
disconnected, with 1 EUR of cash being worth 2 EUR in a bank or somesuch.

~~~
lostboys67
They are worried about the government forcing negative interest rates on the
banks for retail investors.

